# condo in chicago - wiring for new fan



## acproblem (Dec 24, 2011)

my problem is the following. I would like to add hot/neutral/ground wires to an existing outlet to power ceiling fan. i have already run the romex cable now i need to properly connect it in the outlet. the outlet is the following. it used to have one bridge broken. one bridge not broken. part of the outlet is always hot. the other part of the outlet is only then hot when I flip the switch on the wall. i wanted to connect ceiling fan to the part of the outlet that can be hot when the switch is flipped..so in effect when I flip the switch the fan starts running (light is on). I have done this excersise twice already in a different apartment. in each case both sides of the outlet had both bridges broken. this one is different and I am lost. I provide video and pictures. I hope it will help - really appreciate any input - thanks


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxfkQeSn1Sw]Wiring - YouTube[/ame]


https://picasaweb.google.com/107560870018816768514/Desktop?authkey=Gv1sRgCJOXgaC2uITjNw


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you aware that in Chicago romex, or NM cable, is NOT allowed, at all??

I have NO idea why they sell it in home centers.


----------



## acproblem (Dec 25, 2011)

speedy petey said:


> Are you aware that in Chicago romex, or NM cable, is NOT allowed, at all??
> 
> I have NO idea why they sell it in home centers.



. the cable 

Romex SIMpull 25 ft. White 14/2 NM-B Cable-28827421 at The Home Depot

works just fine without metal tubing covered in insulation in TX (attic area). I see no reason it will not work here. all it will support is just a fan


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 25, 2011)

acproblem said:


> . the cable
> 
> Romex SIMpull 25 ft. White 14/2 NM-B Cable-28827421 at The Home Depot
> 
> works just fine without metal tubing covered in insulation in TX (attic area). I see no reason it will not work here. all it will support is just a fan


I didn't say it wouldn't work, I said it was not a compliant install, for anyone who likes to keep things code complaint. And in Chicago this is a big one. 

Like I said, the fact they even sold it to you without saying anything is very irresponsible on their part.


----------



## acproblem (Dec 25, 2011)

would you please offer advise how to properly wire the outlet ? thanks


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 26, 2011)

Since this is a completely non-complaint installation, with no indication of intent to do it correctly, I respectfully withdraw from advising any further.

I'm sure someone else will though.


----------



## acproblem (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok so let's bring it up to code. I realize that in case of fire insurance will deny my claim as the wiring is not up to code. Would u advise what cable to use and how to wire the thing? Thanks a lot


----------



## JoeD (Dec 26, 2011)

In Chicago you CAN'T use cable. You must use conduit(pipe) and THHN wires.


----------



## acproblem (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok. I will replace the wire ...do u have any input on how to connect the outlet? Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Dec 26, 2011)

The hot side has 2 black wires under 1 hot screw and a yellow wire under the other hot screw. I don't know which side is switched and which side is constant hot.
Attach your fan hot wire into the back of the outlet in the stab in hole.

The neutral has 1 white wire in the back of the oultet in the stab in hole and 2 white wires under the screw.
Attach your fan neutral wire into the back of the outlet in the stabe in hole.
If this is not the switched half of your outlet, then attach your fan neutral under the screw.

However, what I would do is group all the hots for the top half of the outlet under a wire nut with a pigtail and attach the pigtail to the top hot screw of the outlet.  Then group all the neutrals for the top half of the outlet under a wire nut with a pigtail and attach the pigtail to the top neutral screw of the outlet.  Repeat this procedure for the bottom half of the oulet, hot & neutral.  Include your fan wires in wire nut grouping that is the switched power.

And of course you'll use conduit and THNN wire in addition to pulling a permit


----------



## acproblem (Dec 26, 2011)

>





kok328 said:


> The hot side has 2 black wires under 1 hot screw >and a yellow wire under the other hot screw. I don't know which side is >switched and which side is constant hot.
> 
> 
> correct - I am attachin a diagram how it looks like
> ...


----------



## kok328 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh I see, your neutral bridge is not broke.  This makes it a little easier.  Group all you neutrals and attach it to screw B or D (avoid using the stab in hole whenever possible).
All you have to do now is determine whether the top or bottom of the hot side is switched or unswitched and attach the hot wire for your fan to the screw for switched H or F.
Again, aviod using the stab in hole whenever possible.
*What do you mean by alarm sound?*
Only group the hots by switched and unswitched and reattach them to the respective screws.


----------



## acproblem (Dec 27, 2011)

kok328 said:


> Oh I see, your neutral bridge is not broke.  This makes it a little easier.  Group all you neutrals and attach it to screw B or D (avoid using the stab in hole whenever possible).
> All you have to do now is determine whether the top or bottom of the hot side is switched or unswitched and attach the hot wire for your fan to the screw for switched H or F.
> Again, aviod using the stab in hole whenever possible.
> *What do you mean by alarm sound?*
> Only group the hots by switched and unswitched and reattach them to the respective screws.



Ok got it. Yes. This is what I did last time .. I attached all neutrals to B and D and then I attached hot from the fan to F. then once I flipped the braker I heard the alarm sound. The part of the outlet that is connected to the yellow wire is live only when I flip the switch on the wall. Ok so I will take all the wires from the holes and will connect them to the screws instead (maybe this is what caused the problem) - will keep you posted what happened - thanks a lot !!


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 29, 2011)

So how were you able to run the conduit from the existing box to the new ceiling fan?


----------



## acproblem (Dec 30, 2011)

speedy petey said:


> So how were you able to run the conduit from the existing box to the new ceiling fan?



yep - all working just fine, fixed it last nite - thanks for the help. the box is all cramed with wires though. got another project ...previous owner forget to put regular power outlets in the bathroom ..there are just 2 switches for lite and ceiling fan..so i will need to put GFCI and jump the switches using extra cables from the new GFCI I will put


----------

